# Vallejo or GW....



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been seeing many threads on this forum which included fantastic models painted using GW AND Vallejo model and game colors. I want to know which type you like better and why. I know I should have put a poll in this topic but i am more interested in your opinions on the different companies. On a side note to anyone who uses Vallejo colors can you suggest a good red for my blood ravens to replace one of the colors in my paint scheme. My current scheme is:

Basecoat= black, and then a layer of 2:1 red gore and dark flesh.

Primary= Pure red gore, leave original base coat in the crevices.

Wash= 1:1 Chestnut ink and red ink, pure red ink afterwards.

I am satisfied with my color scheme but I want my red to look more like the red you see on the armor of the apothecary in my avatar, and apparently this was achieved using Vallejo colors.

As always comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i use both vallejo and gw paint equally if your looking to do a deep red colour you can't get better than vallejo model color 70814 burnt cad.redy its a fantasticly deep brown/red and by adding gw red gore in stages builds up for a deep vibrant red


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm a user of both GW and Vallejo. Both are high quality paints and they are comparable in price so I don't think you could go wrong with either one. Vallejo tends to get my overall vote though, as the color range seems to be broader than GW.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like to use both. Vallejo Gorey red with some red ink mixed in really creates a nice red. I feel GW metalics are better though as they go on smoother and flow better than Vallejo. I really have no loyality to either one as I also use artist paints or even mixing two or three kinds together.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I use Reaper Master Series paint almost exclusively, with the odd spot of foundation paint used for certain basecoat colors, and the new Citadel Washes, which are orgasmic. Reaper Master Series is basically identical to Vallejo-- in fact, they're identical, with the exception of the metallics. Reaper's metallics are far superior to Vallejo's, generally speaking. I kind of turn my nose at regular GW paint-- it's not necessarily bad in some cases, but the way it's packaged makes it have an extremely short shelf life, and it's quite thick to boot. I put my foundation paint that I use frequently in spare eyedroppers, mixed with an appropriate amount of matte medium, and get all the excess air out of it so it doesn't dry out over the course of a few weeks. 

The paint Reaper and Vallejo makes actually has a higher pigment count to it than Citadel paint, as well, so you usually can get away with one fewer layer in a given highlight stage than you could with GW paint. For example, instead of having to go over a spot three times with GW's Blood Red, Reaper Master Series' Blood Red takes at the very most two layers to get a smooth, uniform coat.


----------



## iggy (Jul 6, 2008)

im thinking about getting back into painting 40k after a long time, as an injury at work has left me with bugger all to do all day, and very low mobility.

ive been looking at the GW and vallejo paint boxsets as a quick way of getting up to speed variety wise but i really cant decide which to go for. any pointers?

thought id just post in here rather than having another thread on the same subject.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! Something I did not ask before was about the prices. I know frost_reaver said that they were about equal but I would really like an exact price and I cant find anything on the site so a price would be nice. Also do any of you guys use Liquitex paints? They are artist's paints and I have seen a few models that look absolutely stunning and had been painted using Liquitex and Valejo paints. Which Valejo type do you guys use most? Model Color or Game Color? From what I know Model Color has a larger variety of paints but your oppinions are always helpful.


----------

